# Roamio problems that I cannot live with...



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

Roamio must be able to record reliably. see this thread for details: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512448

Another issue that I am seeing that I have not seen mentioned yet. When I use FF to fly past commercials, it sometimes takes 30 seconds or more for the audio to get synced back to the video. I have been forced to back up 30 seconds to give the Roamio a chance to get back in sync when the program restarts. It doesn't happen every time, but when it does it is very frustrating. Basically, all I hear is a popping sound every 5 seconds or so until the audio comes back even though the video starts immediately.

Note: I have used the 30 second skip option over the standard "fast scan" option.

I have seen this behavior on 2 different Roamio's so I expect the audio glitch to be present in all roamio's. Is anybody else seeing this issue?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

fletchoman said:


> Another issue that I am seeing that I have not seen mentioned yet. When I use FF to fly past commercials, it sometimes takes 30 seconds or more for the audio to get synced back to the video. I have been forced to back up 30 seconds to give the Roamio a chance to get back in sync when the program restarts. It doesn't happen every time, but when it does it is very frustrating. Basically, all I hear is a popping sound every 5 seconds or so until the audio comes back even though the video starts immediately.
> 
> Note: I have used the 30 second skip option over the standard "fast scan" option.
> 
> I have seen this behavior on 2 different Roamio's so I expect the audio glitch to be present in all roamio's. Is anybody else seeing this issue?


What's your audio setup? I've not experienced that on my Roamio Plus connected via HDMI. Such a significant audio sync issue would have been reported by others if it was widespread.

Brief audio drops when going from Live TV to Tivo Central or vice versa are common with recent software versions, but it lasts no more than 2-3 seconds usually.


----------



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> What's your audio setup? I've not experienced that on my Roamio Plus connected via HDMI. Such a significant audio sync issue would have been reported by others if it was widespread.
> 
> Brief audio drops when going from Live TV to Tivo Central or vice versa are common with recent software versions, but it lasts no more than 2-3 seconds usually.


All my audio feeds through HDMI as did my series-3...which never had this problem. Audio drop usually lasts no more than a few seconds...but occasionally, it can go long enough that it takes longer than the commercial to get audio synced again.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You certainly should not have to deal with such issues. I would suggest reaching out to Tivo Margret directly. If this was widespread, there would be tons of threads here complaining, so it appears you have something unique going on. Not sure if that is your home's service, CC, provider, component combination, or luck of the draw for bad boxes.


----------



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> You certainly should not have to deal with such issues. I would suggest reaching out to Tivo Margret directly. If this was widespread, there would be tons of threads here complaining, so it appears you have something unique going on. Not sure if that is your home's service, CC, provider, component combination, or luck of the draw for bad boxes.


The only problem is, I'm on my second TiVo Roamio, and both boxes had the same issue. It may be that it's only present because I've chosen to use the skip feature rather than the scan. But I'm very surprised that nobody else has seen this problem. When it happens it can be incredibly frustrating and annoying.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

fletchoman said:


> The only problem is, I'm on my second TiVo Roamio, and both boxes had the same issue. It may be that it's only present because I've chosen to use the skip feature rather than the scan. But I'm very surprised that nobody else has seen this problem. When it happens it can be incredibly frustrating and annoying.


We've had our TiVo for four months, and I had been using scan and then later skip to avoid commercials. Here lately I've switched to the 2nd fast forward speed. Works well. When you see the show return hit play and it jumps back a bit -- it works well for me.


----------



## Fusillade (Jan 4, 2014)

I've experienced the same problem. A quick bump backwards usually resyncs the audio and video. Annoying but there is a quick work around so it is low on my issues which need to be resolved.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you running the audio through a receiver box? Some receivers are better than others at noticing audio changes and resyncing correctly.


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

I have also seen a similar "audio sync" issue, but only 3 or 4 times in 3 months. The issue I see is that after fast forwarding (or 'skipping' ahead) the audio gets very choppy and cuts in and out every second. A quick 'rewind' and 'play' resolves it.

I have a very simple set-up. Roamio basic with an over the air antenna (no cable card or TA) connected directly to an LG LED TV with an HDMI cable.

-Joe


----------



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

tomhorsley said:


> Are you running the audio through a receiver box? Some receivers are better than others at noticing audio changes and resyncing correctly.


My setup uses an optical out from the television is an input to the receiver, I have use the set up with my Series III for many years without any issues. I used a technique described in this thread where I back up one notch and nine times out of ten, that solves the problem. However, once in a while I back up once and it still doesn't sync, and I back up twice and it still doesn't sync, and I back up three times and then it's syncs but by then a minute or two has passed.


----------



## Reeltripp (Dec 29, 2013)

I have similar set up and sound has no problems on 30s FF or FF X 3.
I'm on TWC.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Fusillade said:


> I've experienced the same problem. A quick bump backwards usually resyncs the audio and video. Annoying but there is a quick work around so it is low on my issues which need to be resolved.


I've had that issue on my S3 OLED, HD, Premiere - but not the Roamio (so far). Thank the over-complicated mess that is HDMI - specifically Sony and the other bat-s^[email protected] crazy movie studios 

Check if your audio receiver can accept firmware updates, and then if there is one apply it. My Onkyo was really bad when I first got it and a firmware update cleared up many issues (and made switching sources much faster!).


----------



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

DocNo said:


> I've had that issue on my S3 OLED, HD, Premiere - but not the Roamio (so far). Thank the over-complicated mess that is HDMI - specifically Sony and the other bat-s^[email protected] crazy movie studios
> 
> Check if your audio receiver can accept firmware updates, and then if there is one apply it. My Onkyo was really bad when I first got it and a firmware update cleared up many issues (and made switching sources much faster!).


I'll eliminated the receiver by playing sound through the television alone, next I'm going to try doing an optical out directly to the receiver to see if that helps.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

fletchoman said:


> I'll eliminated the receiver by playing sound through the television alone, next I'm going to try doing an optical out directly to the receiver to see if that helps.


Good troubleshooting methodology. I wish you luck and hopefully you can get it resolved!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I had the sync issue with the premiere units not the roamio. The fix was simply to pause then play. With the roamio I've had complete loss of sound. Lol. The solution is to change channels and back again. Haven't had it happen lately though.


----------



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

vurbano said:


> I had the sync issue with the premiere units not the roamio. The fix was simply to pause then play. With the roamio I've had complete loss of sound. Lol. The solution is to change channels and back again. Haven't had it happen lately though.


Thanks for the suggestion; it was very helpful and worked for me.

I did finally get my optical cable and it solved the problem completely. Using the optical out from Romeo definitely is much better than relying on HDMI.

This problem is now solved.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

My basic Roamio has audio dropout issues. My S3 had dropouts rarely and hitting backup always corrected it. 

On the Roamio, way more often and does not come back quite so easily.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

Before I had Tivo, I had 3 DVR and 1 DVD. The Comcast DVR was connected to my TV and from the TV to the amp for audio r,y,w. I'm down to 1 DVD connected to the amp and the Tivo to the TV using HDMI and from the TV to the AMP for audio r,y,w. The TV volume is fixed and the overall volume is controlled by the amp. I suppose I could try TiVo HDMI to the amp, and then HMDI from the amp to the TV. What I have now works fine and there are no synch problems.


----------

